
Show HN: Edit GraphQL with GraphQL Libraries in newest release - aexol
https://graphqleditor.com/
======
aexol
Hi,

I released the new production build of GraphQL Editor. I need to write it here
because there are already about 20000 users of GraphQL Editor.
[https://graphqleditor.com/](https://graphqleditor.com/)

To be truth I made design change because many features weren't accessible by
users (I discovered it from analytics). Right now I exposed features into a
floating menu in front of the user project which includes: \- Schema
versioning \- GraphQL Libraries \- JAMStack Engine (Pretty alpha phase I need
to decide if Web Components or React should be used here) \- Mock backend

All features here are free. Any ideas are welcome. Thanks!

